
Chinese Bitcoin mining company may have made as much money as Nvidia last year - kevinyen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/23/secretive-chinese-bitcoin-mining-company-may-have-made-as-much-money-as-nvidia-last-year.html
======
bwbw223
non-amp link: [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/23/secretive-chinese-bitcoin-
mi...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/23/secretive-chinese-bitcoin-mining-
company-may-have-made-as-much-money-as-nvidia-last-year.html)

------
randomerr
This kind of inflation is one of the reasons I stay away BitCoin.

